# picked up some paradigm ref eclipse. .advice on amp needed



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello to all, 

On Friday I picked up some eclipse bipolars. While they sounded phenomenal on the guys equipment, I was disappointed at what they sound with my equipment. I currently have a outlaw 990 prepro and a class d audio 470cs. I mean my paradigm 11se mk2 sound at least 5 times better. I want to know where I am going wrong. The amp has enough grunt. Please help


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't know but there are plenty of factors room and equipment settings spring to mind. Did you ask the seller how he had his avr setup? I'm glad I want all my speakers to be the same brand(outside the sub) it keeps me from upgrading as I'm to cheap to replace them all good luck.


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

He had an athem prepro with a harmon karon citation power amp. He also had it bi wired not bi amped.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe the seller would be willing to help you out, and maybe even try his amp to see if it made a difference?


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

The seller is willing to help me out unconditionally. I still feel I might need some stupendous amount of wattage 
Maybe I should sell them?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

You have enough power with the 470. How do you have them positioned?
I'm quite familiar with them as a friend bought/owned a pair for years, many moons ago, on my recommendation, after we auditioned a bunch of speakers.

cheers


----------



## molecules (Aug 18, 2014)

I use an Acurus A200 for my Eclipse Monitors. ( Same drivers as yours, but not in a bipolar configuration). Plenty of power and reasonable used. I have tried an Anthem AV20 and voices sounded a little "wispy" with them.

If you end up not liking them, let me know !


----------

